# New to Mac - best way to transfer data from PC?



## monnells (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi

Am awaiting the delivery of my first Mac (Macbook Pro) and was wondering what way was best to transfer files (mostly photos) from Dell virus-ful laptop? I have a usb key, are they always compatable with Macs? Any other tips for first time user? Is there a book I should buy (dummy guide?!).

Many thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 19, 2009)

If you have a ton of photos you can connect your laptops together and pull photos across. If you have fewer than 10GB and you have a 4GB usb stick, you could just save them to that and bring them over.

Mac recognizes my usb stick and I use it for both mac and pc.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 20, 2009)

monnells said:


> Is there a book I should buy (dummy guide?!).



Switching to the Mac: The Missing Manual, Leopard Edition can be found in most bookstores around.


----------



## monnells (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, very helpful. I've been browsing through the site and all v hi-tech info (would you believe I've a degree in comp science) all this is way over my head! I assume all the basic questions e.g. what wire do i need to connect laptop to telly will be answered in literature I received with my MacBook so I won't need to annoy you lot with trivial queries?!


----------



## sgould (Jul 20, 2009)

Most of the obvious things are in the book or on-line.  Also. on the Mac, there is almost always a "Help" item in the banner menu across the top.


But there are many things that are slightly different and most of us are happy to pitch in and help!   (If we can...)


----------



## midijeep (Jul 20, 2009)

How about Migration Assistant in the Utility folder.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 20, 2009)

Trust me when I say the David Pogue book will make you into a near Mac veteran. It is a very easy read and take it form the Network engineer it is a very easy read and is even funny at points. It is well worth it's price and should be cheap since Snow Leopard (you should be eligible according to Apple's Up-To-Date if you got your Mac after June 8th) is coming in a matter of months.


----------



## Randy Singer (Jul 26, 2009)

monnells said:


> Am awaiting the delivery of my first Mac (Macbook Pro) and was wondering what way was best to transfer files (mostly photos) from Dell virus-ful laptop?



Neither Migration Assistant nor Firewire Transfer Disk mode work with a Windows PC.

Here is a free article on migrating your data to your new Macintosh:

Switch 101: Migrate Your Files or your Windows System
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2518

How to transfer data from a PC to a Macintosh
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75320

Connecting your Mac directly to a Windows compu
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/en/8849.html

Check out:

Move2Mac $50 (includes special high speed USB migration cable)
http://www.detto.com/mac-file-transfer.html

Free data transfer from your old PC at an Apple Store!
http://www.apple.com/getamac/faq/
Scroll down to How Do I Move My Files To A Mac?



monnells said:


> I have a usb key, are they always compatable with Macs?


Not always, but usually.  Usually they come formatted as FAT32, which works on both Macs and PC's.  If you purchase one specifically for the Mac, or one specifically for Windows, you may have to use Apple's Disk Utility (in your Mac's Utilities folder) to reformat it as FAT32.



monnells said:


> Any other tips for first time user? Is there a book I should buy (dummy guide?!).



David Pogue's Missing Manual series is fantastic. There are actually two books, one for Mac users and one for users who are switching over from Windows to choose from.

Mac OS X: The Missing Manual, Leopard edition $23.09 with free shipping

http://www.amazon.com/Mac-OS-Leopar...6783006?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1194235357&sr=8-1

or

http://naeloo.notlong.com


If you are a Windows switcher:

Switching to the Mac: The Missing Manual, Leopard Edition (Paperback) about $20 with free shipping

http://www.amazon.com/Switching-Mac...bs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1195099875&sr=1-2

or

http://silee.notlong.com


----------



## BriceH (Jul 26, 2009)

When I switched from a PC to a Mac, I mostly just moved photos. I suggest using an external hard drivethat's what I did.


----------

